# cpuset at boot time or separating processes by CPU



## sylvio (May 14, 2010)

I'm with a need to run the cpuset for certain processes, for example:
run VirtualBox on CPU 1;
run firefox on CPU 0;
and the other processes are balanced between the CPU 0 and 1.

I can do this separation, but only with the root, but I need to do as
a regular user.

is it possible?


----------



## Matty (May 17, 2010)

what's the point in that?
I mean ULE_SCHED should be doing just fine in that department


----------

